# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Nam >  Khám phá chợ đêm Bến Thành - du lịch Sài Gòn - cho dem Ben Thanh

## thietht

*Không nổi tiếng như các điểm du lịch khác, nhưng không một du khách nào rời Sài Gòn mà không có một món hàng mua tại chợ Bến Thành.
*
Chợ đêm Bến Thành nằm trên 4 con đường Phan Chu Trinh, Phan Bội Châu, Lưu Văn Lang và Nguyễn An Ninh đối diện 2 cửa Đông và Tây. Các gian hàng được dọn ra từ lúc 6h chiều nhưng muốn tham quan, mua sắm phải chờ đến 8h tối, khi các gian hàng đã dọn ra đầy đủ.

Khách đến chợ quá nửa là người nước ngoài yêu thích nét văn hóa đặc trưng Sài Gòn cũng như tìm mua cho mình và người thân những món hàng ưu thích, còn lại là các bạn trẻ vừa dạo bộ thư giãn với bạn bè sau một ngày làm việc, học tập căng thẳng, vừa tranh thủ mua sắm. Đây cũng là nơi để những bạn trẻ học hỏi, giao tiếp, trau dồi vốn ngoại ngữ của mình.




Bạn có thể tìm cho mình những chiếc kẹp tóc, khuyên tai xinh xắn, vòng tay, vòng cổ đủ màu sắc làm bằng hạt đá, hạt nhựa và nhiều chất liệu khác. Nguyên tắc trả giá ở chợ đêm Bến Thành là trả 1/2 so với giá đưa ra.



Những chiếc ví và khăn quàng cổ xinh xắn.



Bạn có thể chọn cho mình những chiếc giỏ xách thêu tay sắc sảo.



Hay một chiếc túi kiểu dáng hàng hiệu với giá rất mềm





Quần áo ở đây phần lớn đều là áo lưu niệm có in cờ hoặc bản đồ Việt Nam với size lớn.

----------


## thietht

Giày dép ở đây được bày bán rất nhiều với đủ chủng loại với mức giá từ 150.000 - 300.000đồng.







Những món quà lưu niệm đậm chất Việt.







Thưởng thức các món ăn đặc trưng của cả ba miền, các món ăn chế biến từ hải sản và một số món ăn Trung Hoa. Giá cả nhìn chung bình dân, được niêm yết rõ ràng trên các bảng hộp đèn.



Quang cảnh nhộn nhịp ở bùng binh trước chợ.



(Theo Zing)

Để tham quan Sài Gòn bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tham quan Sài Gòn 1 ngày (Giá 140.000 VNĐ/Khách)* - *tour tham quan Sai Gon 1 ngay (Gia 140.000 VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch Sài Gòn tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

----------


## dung89

Chắc cũng giống chợ đêm ngoài Hà Nội, nhưng có lẽ sôi động hơn

----------

